# s14 throttle issues



## faqz09 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have 96 s14 that I just purchased. Im not familiar with nissans yet so bare with me. It is a ka24de, it does have a slight tic noise that dissappears when u rev anything higher then idle. The problem is if I hit it while the car is cold it will rev all the way up the FIRST time...any other time after that it boggs down at like 2.5 or 3 rpms. I had an integra that wouldnt rev past 2000 rpm and it ended up being the distributor, could the be the case? what should I look and check for....recently changed the knock senor....car not registered so I cant get it scanned p0130 front h02s p0135 front h02 heater P0100 MAF sensor(im lookin up how to test it now) P0325 knock sensor(even after replacement) p0180 fuel tank temp p0446 vent control valve...I redid few grounds nd put the stock intake back so now im getting p0446 nd p0180-....would the evap cause this??? nd if not what could be the cause


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can get a cheap OBD II code reader at Walmart for about $60, or you can get codes at the ECM. Go to: www.troublecodes.net/Nissan

Sounds like you may be going into "fail-safe" mode, which would limit your RPM's to 2500. It would likely be related to the P0100 mass air sensor code you have (or had). There are usually two ground points on the stock intake for the EGI harness. These are ground are important, so make sure you have these grounded.


----------



## faqz09 (Mar 6, 2013)

Question. .. what are the wires that come from the driver side firewall for? Im guessing the intrument panel...its a lot of them and some got ate by the tire but everything on the panel works...cuz that be the cuz of my problem?


----------

